# Do you file your nails in one direction?



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 12, 2011)

I've had problems with breaking my nails in the past.  Recently, I've bought a few more products to help with their health and strength (and of course, eating a healthy diet!) but I've read that filing nails in the same direction every time will help the nails become stronger.  Previously, I had been filing back and forth.

Do you all file your nails one direction?  Has that improved your nails or do you think it doesn't matter?


----------



## AmourAnnette (May 13, 2011)

I don't file my nails all in the same direction, but I have experimented with it before, and didn't see a difference. Just be gentle and try to use a file as fine as possible for your nail texture.


----------



## vixie13 (May 13, 2011)

I try to file in one direction because I read once that i should, but i often forget.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

I read that primarily, filing one direction is supposed to help peeling... but I don't really get peely nails very much. 

I shall try to remember to do this anyway!  I'd love to hear what some of you other girls think!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (May 13, 2011)

I try to...but it doesn't work.  Lol.  I go back to my normal left to right motion in no time.


----------



## Karren (May 13, 2011)

Nope..... What strengthened mine were the vitamin D supplements my doctor prescribed.....


----------



## magosienne (May 13, 2011)

I honestly don't file my nails that often, i mostly do that with my toes because they're so hard filing the nails helps having them smoother.

I do file in one direction, i read back and forth is bad, but as for why, i don't even remember.


----------



## kayjay (May 14, 2011)

I've heard that back and forth is bad too, but it felt very awkward the few times I tried to file in one direction. It didn't seem to make much of a difference either.


----------



## Kit ten Diotima (Aug 11, 2012)

I have heard that back and forth is okay if you do it gently, tho it can make your nails jagged if you do it too hard.  Nails grow from the bottom, so very hard filing can effect growth, but if you file back and forth carefully, it should be fine.  Many people file in one direction because it makes it easier to keep the ends smooth.  Since the point is to have smooth ends, and not to effect your nails growth, you can file in both directions as long as you are gentle and careful.  Don't saw.  

Women in the past took Gelatin supplements to strengthen their nails.  Gelatin is made of horses hooves, so is essentially the same stuff your nails are made of it.  Gelatin comes in capsules, and you can get them at the pharmacy, generally in the vitamin section.  Unfortunately, when square nail ends, and a more natural look became popular many years ago, many pharmacies stopped carrying gelatin caps, and this old bit of old wives wisdom has been lost.  

You can probably find a place to buy gelatin online - I was not able to find gelatin at CVS, or Rite Aid, or any of the big box drug stores, but I did find it at a small, old style, locally owned, family pharmacy that's in a nearby college town.  Gelatin also helps with joint pain, arthritis, and tendon pain.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Aug 11, 2012)

I have weak brittle nails. I've been taking biotin supplements for the last couple of weeks and can really see a difference. My nails are getting stronger and my hair looks healthier as well.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 12, 2012)

I file in one direction, but not exclusively lol. A little back and forth in the middle , then smoothing the corners. The other ladies posting are right, so long as you're not filing too hard, it should be okay. My nails get peely sometimes, but that's because I do glitter polishes a lot and use pure acetone for quick removal. I'm horrible at remembering to take my multi vitamins, too lol, so supplements don't work for me.


----------

